# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met PAAZ (Elkerliek Ziekenhuis)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
PAAZ (Elkerliek Ziekenhuis)
Wesselmanlaan 25
Helmond

Bezoek de website van Elkerliek Ziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met PAAZ (Elkerliek Ziekenhuis).*

----------

